# Unstocked Lake Erie Tributary



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a good day on an Unstocked tributary. Landed 9 in 3.5 hours lost just as many. Bite was hot on eggs, tied various colors and chunks of loose skein. All adult fish. The bigger rivers are going to be LOADED when they come down based on my findings today. Released all of them.














Goodluck everyone


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Sniper nice catch and pictures are pure art, thanks for the report. Thinking of trying the Rock tomorrow any idea if its fishable today?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice report. Made it out yesterday eve for a short bit on the Rocky. Went 2 for 3. The last one which i lost was a hog. Easly 10 pounds. So ya the Rocky is fishable but still a lil stained. There are fish in all the tribs now. Fishing pressure yesterday was very high for a weekday.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks commish, Didn't take much time taking the pictures just landed them snapped a pic popped the hook and sent them on their way.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the inspiration, went two for four yesterday. What a great day, the weather, water flow and clarity was perfect on the Rock. Also saw one other fish caught!


----------

